# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  indennità di maternità - impresa forfettaria

## anlaurin

Ciao a tutti, ho una perplessit&#224;.
Ditta forfettaria che ha percepito indennit&#224; di maternit&#224;. Premesso che le indennit&#224; "costituiscono redditi della stessa categoria di quelli sostituiti", mi chiedo se l'indennit&#224; percepita va inserita nel quadro G28, tra i redditi forfettari e quindi applico la forfettizzazione (in pratica porto a tassazione il 75%) oppure la inserisco da qualche altra parte sottoponendo l'intero importo a tassazione.
Il problema si pone anche per il fatto che nel 2006 il fatturato &#232; stato pari a 7.631 euro che eventualmente sommati all'indennit&#224; di maternit&#224; pari ad euro 3.642 mi farebbe sforare il limite massimo per le imprese forfettarie.
Grazie

----------


## Speedy

> Nessuno?

  Come da te già sostenuto, l'indennità di maternità costituisce reddito della stessa categoria, quindi va aggiunto agli altri ricavi.
Per il regime forfetario conta però il volume di affari 2005 per cui nel 2006 si resta forfetari anche se il volume di affari 2006 è superiore a 10.329.
Ciao

----------


## ROBERTO5096

> Come da te già sostenuto, l'indennità di maternità costituisce reddito della stessa categoria, quindi va aggiunto agli altri ricavi.
> Per il regime forfetario conta però il volume di affari 2005 per cui nel 2006 si resta forfetari anche se il volume di affari 2006 è superiore a 10.329.
> Ciao

  Forse mi sfugge qualcosa.... Ma l'indennità di maternità non viene dall'inps che rilascia poi un cud in relazione a quanto percepito ? Se è così non pensate sia corretto inserirlo nel quadro C ?  :Confused:

----------


## Speedy

> Forse mi sfugge qualcosa.... Ma l'indennità di maternità non viene dall'inps che rilascia poi un cud in relazione a quanto percepito ? Se è così non pensate sia corretto inserirlo nel quadro C ?

  No. Esistono circolari ministeriali che sostengono l'equiparazione della indennità di maternità allo stesso reddito perduto per la forzata  :Smile:  inattività.
Ciao

----------


## ROBERTO5096

> No. Esistono circolari ministeriali che sostengono l'equiparazione della indennità di maternità allo stesso reddito perduto per la forzata  inattività.
> Ciao

  Ma sui Cud che mi consegnano in ufficio ci sono trattenute, giorni ecc...  e poi è in effetti più uno stipendio che un reddito commerciale o professionale. Non contesto la tua posizione ma le perplessità mi rimangono.
Se mi viene rilasciato un modello cud posso non indicarlo nel quadro c ?  :Confused:   non ne sono così certo

----------


## anlaurin

In effetti per i lavoratori dipendenti viene rilasciato un modello CUd, mentre per gli autonomi viene rilasciato una certificazione con il corrisposto e relativa ritenuta di acconto del 20%: in pratica una certificazione di compensi che appare strana per un artigiano.
Tuttavia, l'agenzia considera questi redditi "sostitutivi" del reddito originario per cui senz'altro vanno ad integrare il reddito da quadro G. A questo punto si pone il dubbio su come considerare tale integrazione in relazione ad un'impresa forfettaria (nel mio caso sommando tali redditi vado a superare i limiti per i forfettari, ma tutto ciò non mi pare corretto e logico....   :Frown:     :Mad:

----------


## Speedy

> In effetti per i lavoratori dipendenti viene rilasciato un modello CUd, mentre per gli autonomi viene rilasciato una certificazione con il corrisposto e relativa ritenuta di acconto del 20%: in pratica una certificazione di compensi che appare strana per un artigiano.
> Tuttavia, l'agenzia considera questi redditi "sostitutivi" del reddito originario per cui senz'altro vanno ad integrare il reddito da quadro G. A questo punto si pone il dubbio su come considerare tale integrazione in relazione ad un'impresa forfettaria (nel mio caso sommando tali redditi vado a superare i limiti per i forfettari, ma tutto ciò non mi pare corretto e logico....

  Ribadisco che non si perde la deduzione forfetaria se si supera il limite nel 2006, in quanto conta il volume di affari del 2005.

----------


## anlaurin

> Ribadisco che non si perde la deduzione forfetaria se si supera il limite nel 2006, in quanto conta il volume di affari del 2005.

  Ti ringrazio per la risposta,  
a questo punto ti chiedo, 
- l'indennità percepita va considerata al netto della detrazione forfettaria o meno?
- come mi comporto nella compilazione del quadro G e del quadro IRAP?
Ciao

----------

